
Show HN: Collect Azure/Office 365 IP using Azure function - groovy-sky
https://github.com/groovy-sky/azure/tree/master/func-parse-cloud-00#introduction
======
groovy-sky
Functions code is available here - [https://github.com/groovy-sky/azure-
office-ip](https://github.com/groovy-sky/azure-office-ip)

